# Poorly Boris



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

What a few days we have had.

On Monday morning Boris vomitted his breakfast up, and then again his lunch by which time he really was not his bright lively self. We rushed him into our vets who examined him. Temperature normal, couldn't feel anything - so what was the matter with him. Both the vet and I suspect he had eaten something in the garden ( as we're having such lovely weather at the moment it is nice to have the the doors open and for the dogs to play in the garden). The vet decide it would be a good idea to take some conscious x-rays to check for any obstructions or abnormalities, and to keep him in overnight just in case.

Fortunately everthing looked normal on his x-rays so they think it was gastroenteritis(sp) caused by something he had eaten. He is such a greedy pup and we do try to keep a close eye on him when he is in the garden but.......! he spent yesterday at the vets having lots of small meals and antibiotics and is now home and making up for lost time in the trouble department. Our old Great Dane was just thrilled to have his buddy back. My husband says the only reason he likes Boris is because he gets a treat every time Boris gets one (as I can't give to one without the other!!)

It is lovely to have our boy home and so lively, but how do you stop them eating things in the garden. What a night mare.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Boy, that's a good question, and I wish I had an answer for you! ???

Many times, Willie comes back into the house licking his chops, and I know he has just snacked on something out in his yard. Even if you are watching every second, it's hard to prevent this behavior. By the time you've hollered "Leave it!", it's already too late. Glad to know that Boris is feeling better now!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Finch has made herself sick a few times from munching in the garden too much. Last fall she ate a bunch of fallen, rotten tomatoes and some ground cherries and then puked for hours. She also found some mushrooms growing behind our house that we never knew about and she was sick 5 times in one car ride after that feast! She was sick two weeks ago after eating some brussels sprouts that had overwintered in the garden. We didn't take her to the vet any of these time though b/c everything was coming up, it just took time to get out of her system. 


This year we are covering our vegetable gardens in hoop houses to prevent this. We don't want her getting sick, nor do we want her to eat all our vegetables. She just LOVES fruits and veggies so much that we have not had success in keeping her out. We have a big strawberry patch that she also gorges on. We are going to plant a small bed just for her though, with carrots, as she loves to dig them out of the dirt and eat them. She has never gotten sick on the carrots b/c they take more work to get.


The only solution we could come up with is the hoop houses or a fence around the garden. Good luck!


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin is a eat everything in the yard guy as well. We tried everything, and as soon as your back was turned he was at it again. I finally bought a squirt bottle and have been squirting him with water whenever he tries to munch on plants. It seems to be working, as he's left the pansies alone for the last few days. I didn't want to resort to punishing him, but no's were just not working.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

This makes me glad i don't garden.....

Las likes to pick up the occasional leaf or twig on our walks. He nibbles grass when we go out but stops when i say stop.

I had to tackle him this morning for a twigg.....he won that one but i almost had it!!!! lol!!!!!

we are up to a nice mile in the morning and some playtime in the yard and then the house. then CRATE....he still hates it but getting better i guess.

these dogs will eat ANYTHING won't they??? No real "stopping" this right....i'm on it but he's still faster and sneakyier than I am.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

The "leave it" command is your best friend when it comes to walks. Riley will leave POO alone now when we say "leave it".... she just about jumps back from it and goes the other direction. I'm sure if you search "leave it" on the forum you will come up with some good instructions on how to teach it. It also works well for getting them away from cats, small fuzzy creatures, etc.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Harrison fed the fish today and didn't put the lid on the container (or put it away in it's drawer) Ruby snaffled the fish food and now her breath hums to high heaven...yukk!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Guys, thank you for all your sympathy - Boris is doing great. 

I THINK it was comforting to know that I am not the only one to have a vacuum cleaner on four legs........but mushrooms, is this what I have to look forward to? :-\ Must keep practising with the off command.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Finch does okay with "leave it" but all the times she ate things she shouldn't have was on nice sunny days while she was out sunbathing in the fenced yard, unsupervised. Since I want to be able to leave her outside to enjoy the sun, that's why we are opting to fence in the garden this year!


----------

